# Nook Simple Touch



## Billisnice (Jan 9, 2012)

I have both and think the Nook is easy to use and read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I've moved this to our forum where we discuss other eReaders....

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Indy-One (Jan 28, 2012)

I had a Nook 1st Edition that I used daily for over a year. I bought it over the Kindle (late 2010) because at that time Kindle didn't support Library checkouts.

Just this week I purchased a Kindle Touch. Why the change? In my opinion Kindle now handles Library books better than Nook. Kindle makes the Library book part of the Amazon ecosystem so it can sync furthest read across several devices. To the best of my knowledge, Nook ST still handles Library books as sideloaded material (My Documents rather than My B&N Documents). I tried out a Nook ST and it is a nice device. I rather like the rubberized coating on the Nook ST over Kindle Touch. But the syncing capabilities are what sold me on the Kindle Touch.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Indy-One said:


> I had a Nook 1st Edition that I used daily for over a year. I bought it over the Kindle (late 2010) because at that time Kindle didn't support Library checkouts.
> 
> Just this week I purchased a Kindle Touch. Why the change? In my opinion Kindle now handles Library books better than Nook. Kindle makes the Library book part of the Amazon ecosystem so it can sync furthest read across several devices. To the best of my knowledge, Nook ST still handles Library books as sideloaded material (My Documents rather than My B&N Documents). I tried out a Nook ST and it is a nice device. I rather like the rubberized coating on the Nook ST over Kindle Touch. But the syncing capabilities are what sold me on the Kindle Touch.


Yeah, I have to sideload library books to my Nook Simple Touch, but I drop them into the folder where all of my books live, so the library books are listed with all my books. I can see the advantages of syncing across devices, but that's not something I would currently ever use.

It would be nice if I could download the library book straight to my Nook, but since I already have to be in front of a PC to browse the library stacks and check out a book, it's easy enough to do the sideloading. I would guess in the future the entire process will be made more seamless -- probably still download the library book to the PC, but then maybe some automagic wireless transfer will put it on my e-reader.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

My daughter has a nook simple touch she got it for a present and she loves it. i used it to read a few pages but after using my kk3 I didn't like the fact it was thicker and heavier than my kindle. and it doesn't do games. I know these devices are reading devices but I like the fact that kindle has word games. I love word games.  and With my dyslexia the word games help me with keeping the letters from twisting in my head. 


I have never used a kindle touch. I think it would be a nice device though after using my fire. I


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I have the KT, NookSTR & T1. I like all 3. Ease for library books both KT & T1 are good but the T1 is better in my opinion. Just tap on library books & go to your library, browse, select & download (no computer needed). I like the books I can get via amazon...the indies & freebies. That is better than the T1 & the Nook STR in my opinion. But you can get a lot of them at smashwords for the Nook & T1. I like the Nook because of its ease of use, but don't like the covers B&N has for them. They make it difficult for me to hold my Nook & change pages.

So if all you want to do is read & have a fairly good selection of books, then a NookSTR is a very good reader. I had the Nook Classic before & loved reading with it too.*


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2010)

I had to sideload the last library book I checked out for my KK. The publisher, Penguin, apparently has decided to onconvenience library patrons who are Kindle owners. Since Penguin doesn't get paid when I check out their books from the library, I am happy go through a few extra steps.


----------

